# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत > उपभोक्ता जागरुकता >  पासपोर्ट

## AVF000

प्यारे सदस्यों,
 यदि आप विदेश जाना चाहते हैं या अपना पासपोर्ट बनवाने के चक्कर में हैं तो यह काम आनलाईन भी किया जा सकता है। हिन्दुस्तान की सरकार ने इस प्रक्रिया को सुविधाजनक करते हुये आवेदन की सुविधा काफी समय से आनलाईन करदी है अतः आप सभी भी इसका उपयोग कर सकते हैं। 

अब दलालों की जरूरत नहीं है। इस वेबसाईट पर सारी जानकारियाँ सरल तरीके से बताई गयी हैं। आवेदन कैसे करें, कहाँ और कैसे आवेदन को जमा करें। किन-किन कागजात की आवश्यकता होगी आदि-आदि। 

आनलाईन आवेदन करें और अपने आवेदन का एक प्रिंट करलें। फोटो, शुल्क आदि जमा करने के बाद आपको आवेदन केंद्र से ही पासपोर्ट जारी होने की तारीख आदि की जानकारी मिल जायेगी। 


हिन्दी वेबसाईट के लिए यहाँ चटका लगायें। 

अंग्रजी वेबसाईट के लिए यहाँ चटका लगायें।

----------


## mantu007

*बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ...युवराज भाई .........सच कहूँ तो इसकी मुझे सख्त जरुरत थी .....धन्यवाद .*

----------


## AVF000

_सूत्र भ्रमण के लिये हार्दिक आभार मन्टू जी।_


> *बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ...युवराज भाई .........सच कहूँ तो इसकी मुझे सख्त जरुरत थी .....धन्यवाद .*

----------


## love birds

> *बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ...युवराज भाई .........सच कहूँ तो इसकी मुझे सख्त जरुरत थी .....धन्यवाद .*


kyo bhai kaha udne ki tyari hai

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी दी है दोस्त आपने, लिंक देकर तो और अच्छा किया, पासपोर्ट नहीं बनाना हो तो भी ज्ञान तो बाधा.*

----------


## prakash85

Bahut hi badhiya jaankari di hain

----------


## groopji

> प्यारे सदस्यों,
>  यदि आप विदेश जाना चाहते हैं या अपना पासपोर्ट बनवाने के चक्कर में हैं तो यह काम आनलाईन भी किया जा सकता है। हिन्दुस्तान की सरकार ने इस प्रक्रिया को सुविधाजनक करते हुये आवेदन की सुविधा काफी समय से आनलाईन करदी है अतः आप सभी भी इसका उपयोग कर सकते हैं। 
> 
> अब दलालों की जरूरत नहीं है। इस वेबसाईट पर सारी जानकारियाँ सरल तरीके से बताई गयी हैं। आवेदन कैसे करें, कहाँ और कैसे आवेदन को जमा करें। किन-किन कागजात की आवश्यकता होगी आदि-आदि। 
> 
> आनलाईन आवेदन करें और अपने आवेदन का एक प्रिंट करलें। फोटो, शुल्क आदि जमा करने के बाद आपको आवेदन केंद्र से ही पासपोर्ट जारी होने की तारीख आदि की जानकारी मिल जायेगी। 
> 
> 
> हिन्दी वेबसाईट के लिए यहाँ चटका लगायें। 
> ...


मित्र बहुत उपयोगी और काम के चटके दिए है और ये चटके सभी के काम आएँगे आपको इन उपयोगी चटकों के लिए ++

----------


## AVF000

_आप सभी का बहुत-बहुत आभार।_


> kyo bhai kaha udne ki tyari hai





> *बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी दी है दोस्त आपने, लिंक देकर तो और अच्छा किया, पासपोर्ट नहीं बनाना हो तो भी ज्ञान तो बाधा.*





> Bahut hi badhiya jaankari di hain

----------


## AVF000

_आपको भी आभार के साथ ही साथ ++ के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद मित्र।_


> मित्र बहुत उपयोगी और काम के चटके दिए है और ये चटके सभी के काम आएँगे आपको इन उपयोगी चटकों के लिए ++

----------


## manaw

बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी हैं।

----------


## AVF000

_सूत्र भ्रमण एवं प्रतिक्रिया के लिये आभार।_


> बहुत ही अच्छी जानकारी हैं।

----------


## Rasik Lal

उपयोगी सूत्रा है युवराज भाई / आम जनता को इससे लाभ होगा /

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद धन्यवाद धन्यवाद

----------


## dhanrajk75

युवराज भाई आपने तो कमाल कर दिया धोती को फाड़ कर रुमाल कर दिया अर्थात समय की बचत , बाकि तो आप समझते ही हैं धन्यवाद

----------


## AVF000

_सूत्र भ्रमण एवं प्रतिक्रिया के लिये हार्दिक आभार मित्रों।
_


> उपयोगी सूत्रा है युवराज भाई / आम जनता को इससे लाभ होगा /





> धन्यवाद धन्यवाद धन्यवाद





> युवराज भाई आपने तो कमाल कर दिया धोती को फाड़ कर रुमाल कर दिया अर्थात समय की बचत , बाकि तो आप समझते ही हैं धन्यवाद

----------


## ashwanimale

यौवराज जी मेरी भी शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## aryansaini88

अच्छी जानकारी दी है मुझे भी अपना पासपोर्ट बनवाना है.......

----------


## RANAJI1982

भाई ये आपने ठीक किया ! अगर आप पूरी गर्वमेंट की डायरेक्ट्री ही दे देते तो आपका क्या घिस जाता...............central 41


http://goidirectory.nic.in/index.php

----------


## guddu67

mere passport me name currection karvana hai,kya kru,agent 6000/- mag rahe hai



> प्यारे सदस्यों,
>  यदि आप विदेश जाना चाहते हैं या अपना पासपोर्ट बनवाने के चक्कर में हैं तो यह काम आनलाईन भी किया जा सकता है। हिन्दुस्तान की सरकार ने इस प्रक्रिया को सुविधाजनक करते हुये आवेदन की सुविधा काफी समय से आनलाईन करदी है अतः आप सभी भी इसका उपयोग कर सकते हैं। 
> 
> अब दलालों की जरूरत नहीं है। इस वेबसाईट पर सारी जानकारियाँ सरल तरीके से बताई गयी हैं। आवेदन कैसे करें, कहाँ और कैसे आवेदन को जमा करें। किन-किन कागजात की आवश्यकता होगी आदि-आदि। 
> 
> आनलाईन आवेदन करें और अपने आवेदन का एक प्रिंट करलें। फोटो, शुल्क आदि जमा करने के बाद आपको आवेदन केंद्र से ही पासपोर्ट जारी होने की तारीख आदि की जानकारी मिल जायेगी। 
> 
> 
> हिन्दी वेबसाईट के लिए यहाँ चटका लगायें। 
> ...

----------


## guddu67

mere passport me mera name spling change karvana hai kya kru



> प्यारे सदस्यों,
>  यदि आप विदेश जाना चाहते हैं या अपना पासपोर्ट बनवाने के चक्कर में हैं तो यह काम आनलाईन भी किया जा सकता है। हिन्दुस्तान की सरकार ने इस प्रक्रिया को सुविधाजनक करते हुये आवेदन की सुविधा काफी समय से आनलाईन करदी है अतः आप सभी भी इसका उपयोग कर सकते हैं। 
> 
> अब दलालों की जरूरत नहीं है। इस वेबसाईट पर सारी जानकारियाँ सरल तरीके से बताई गयी हैं। आवेदन कैसे करें, कहाँ और कैसे आवेदन को जमा करें। किन-किन कागजात की आवश्यकता होगी आदि-आदि। 
> 
> आनलाईन आवेदन करें और अपने आवेदन का एक प्रिंट करलें। फोटो, शुल्क आदि जमा करने के बाद आपको आवेदन केंद्र से ही पासपोर्ट जारी होने की तारीख आदि की जानकारी मिल जायेगी। 
> 
> 
> हिन्दी वेबसाईट के लिए यहाँ चटका लगायें। 
> ...

----------


## dthaker

बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी दी है दोस्त आभार

----------


## loverboy.10

बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी देने के लिए बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया ! आज आपने दुनिया को बता दिया की अन्तर्वासना फोरम केवल सेक्स की ही नहीं ज्ञान की भी जानकारी देता है ! आपका बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया !

----------


## jeet6162

> प्यारे सदस्यों,
>  यदि आप विदेश जाना चाहते हैं या अपना पासपोर्ट बनवाने के चक्कर में हैं तो यह काम आनलाईन भी किया जा सकता है। हिन्दुस्तान की सरकार ने इस प्रक्रिया को सुविधाजनक करते हुये आवेदन की सुविधा काफी समय से आनलाईन करदी है अतः आप सभी भी इसका उपयोग कर सकते हैं। 
> 
> अब दलालों की जरूरत नहीं है। इस वेबसाईट पर सारी जानकारियाँ सरल तरीके से बताई गयी हैं। आवेदन कैसे करें, कहाँ और कैसे आवेदन को जमा करें। किन-किन कागजात की आवश्यकता होगी आदि-आदि। 
> 
> आनलाईन आवेदन करें और अपने आवेदन का एक प्रिंट करलें। फोटो, शुल्क आदि जमा करने के बाद आपको आवेदन केंद्र से ही पासपोर्ट जारी होने की तारीख आदि की जानकारी मिल जायेगी। 
> 
> 
> हिन्दी वेबसाईट के लिए यहाँ चटका लगायें। 
> ...


वन्दे मातरम भाई
बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी दी है आपने

----------

